# Calling in sick.



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, so I guess I've got the flu or a cold or something. I've never called in sick in my culinary career yet (all year and a half of it), but I know that as soon as I get there I'll probably just throw up and leave anyway. I work banquets and there's only a couple tastings and a couple parties of 40 plus the cafeteria and lunch buffet during my shift. 1 person can do it but two will be there...on of which had the day scheduled off but he's coming in to pick up hours. I figure it's better so now they don't have to spend extra money from the labor budget for him to come in. I called security at the hotel and left them a message. If you were my banquet chef...would rather me come in and work as much as I can?...or would you rather I stay home and get well to work brunch. I have friday and saturday off...so I don't want it to seem like I'm just calling in to have three days in a row off. I just figure that if I'm coming and dry heaving all day...it's better to not risk contamination of the food.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I would want you to stay at home and get better. Going to work and spreading germs is not a good thing...hope you feel better, I hate having the flu and or a cold.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Absolutely 100% no! I would never ever want you to come into work if you are that sick. This is my biggest gripe about the food industry that you have to work even if you are dying. When I was a cook I used to come in when I was sick no matter what my symptoms were (100+ fever, pale, sweating) and, I thought people were weak when they didn't come in if they were sick. As I have gotten older I realize how foolish this was and I sometimes wonder how many poor people got the flu or a cold all because I wanted to be a hero. 

I am no longer in the business and it is very interesting to me how my new line of work is completely opposite to the restaurant business. When I first started at my current job I came into work feeling lousy but wanted to make a good impression. I was promptly asked by my manager to go home and come back when I was feeling better. He told me he did not want anyone else getting sick and that it was not necessary for me to be there if I was feeling sick. I came to realize that it actually costs my company more money if I come in sick than if I stay home. The obvious reason for this is that if I come in sick I end up getting 3,4,5 or more people sick and if they take off work then the is more expensive than if only one person would of missed work.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

I used to be hardcorp on this issue......
until december before last when a flu epidemic laid waste to the entire kitchen crew during the busiest month of the year.

Now, anyone with an active fever, vomiting, or a runny bottom gets sent home as soon as they hit the door.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We are fortunate to have local doctor look at anyone who works there. We barter cakes. We would like you to see this pseron if you are sick. We have no problem, the only thing we require is that if your not feeling well before you go to bed you are to call us in case we need to make arrangements. The responce will usually be stay home tomorrow and see the doc.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

My personal opinion is to ALWAYS show up for a shift - THEN ask the supervisor for permission to go home. No one is going to argue if you really are sick, and if they do, they shouldn't be running a restaurant. I feel that showing up is at least as good as actually working the shift, most sick employees are not going to be strong anyway, and this way there is no debate as to whether or not it is self-inflicted or if you just have a hot date for the night. For most of us, that goes without saying - but I never want to be the guy that everyone is pissed at because he calls in sick every week. I'd rather let them SEE how miserable I am first.

Erik.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

If a sick employee shows up, they spread their germs to the well employees and risk them getting sick. Not only that, but if they're only showing up to prove they're sick, then the benefit is not worth the cost. Rather know way ahead of time that the person may not be in so that there is time to come up with a contingency plan.

If your employee is calling in sick every week and isn't really sick, then the job is not a good match for him. He's calling in sick because he doesn't want to work for you (or maybe for anybody). Either way, you should trust your employees to make the assessment otherwise you shouldn't have them as employees and rather hire people you can trust.

Especially in the food service industry, this can be a problem. On the one hand, you need your employees to show up on time and able to do the job but on the other hand, you need to be careful about health issues. Where I used to work, sick employees were not allowed. There was always a backup plan.

Would you want an employee with Hep A to show up for work?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

And that's how the Spanish Influenza killed millions of people, macho men going to work when they were clearly sick .


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah so I didn't go to work. It takes me 20 minutes to drive to work...and as weak as I feel...who knows that I wouldn't rear end somebody or fall asleep or something. I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

In the five minutes that it takes to ask for the day off in person, the amount of contamination possible is not great. I wouldn't let a really ill person work, would you? Of course, it depends on the situation - If i was bed ridden, I might call in. Calling ahead only helps if there IS a contingency - I work on a three person line, with only three employees. One of use goes down, we have nothing to fall back on. That's fine, if youre sick go home, we'll manage, we aren't children.

In any other circumstance, I'm showing up and asking the chef for the day off in person. It's my shift, I'm showing up or covering it, or the chef is giving me permission to go home - perhaps I have an old-school kind of attitude about this, but I am not taking anything without permission - a phone call _assumes_ that I even CAN take the day off, while showing up at least shows that I will work if I have to. It is a job afterall, not a go-when-I-feel-like-it fun time. The telephone just seems lazy and presumptuous to me. Edit: If the chef told me to just call in next time, I'm just calling in next time. It's his show, business as usual until told otherwise.

e


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Making a sick person drag himself in to show his face increases the length of time necessary for him to recover. Unhealthy employees are not productive employees.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think the reason sick calls are a non issue with us is that we have an agreement with all personel. Being sick is a reason for missing work. If it is an excuse then it falls under a different umbrella.
Every employee can request time off if they are burned out, need a day or so to themselves, or whatever reason. It's ok, as long as we have notice.
pan


----------



## chefdawg (Jan 31, 2007)

My opinion only, and I've been in this business for over 30 years, is any Chef worth his salt will let his staff know up front what is expected of them and being sick is covered. I know my people and they know that. If you are sick let me know as soon as you know and I will cover you. I don't want you in my kitchen if you are sick, period. People don't get sick one hour before there shift, I have a 3 hour rule but if you are contagious usely you will know the day before. I'm old school too, and can count the days off for being sick on one hand, but I've worked for Chef's that if you were breathing you had better be there. Thanks guys for letting me into your club.

ChefDawg


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Years ago we had a sick thread or "injured working" that would make most sane people crazed. It was pretty popular for months........
If you are sick I don't want your germs, along with Panini.....it's all in the timing.
Thanksgiving my nephew gave his entire extended family a rough verison of upper respritory flu......including his aunt and grandparents....took me through Dec. to get rid of it. AAAAARGH. His mother just doesn't understand that it's NOT OK to tough it out if others are non-consenting recipients of disease/plague. Hope she got the message, finally.


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

Rule of thumb is to never come to any work place when you are sick. One brave (and less productive) employee doesn't make up for the 5 employees that stay home because you get THEM sick!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

They claimed they never got any of the 5 messages I left. 

Still better than making people ill.

April


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

I had my sous out sick on Monday and Tuesday of the week. She said her kid got her sick.. Which is fine cause I know how families with kids can be. One gets sick they all do. However I had 2 prep cooks and a server/cashier call in on Tuesday. I can't believe its 6pm on Friday and I'm home. 


Oh... I did one thing, I emailed her the produce price list and had her update the inventory prices. 
:beer:


----------



## lrf (Aug 18, 2005)

seems like all of you have forgotten the simple rule you learned for your Health Dept. card ... don't go to work if you are sick. No exceptions.
If you have a broken leg, by all means, come to work, that isn't contagious!
But if you are hacking, sneezing, weepy eyes, sore throat, etc etc or have a big ugly rash .... STAY HOME.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

No we remember trouble is the restaurant owners usually don't care what health regulations say they want you at work. Since kitchens and by extension restaurants have to operate as efficiently as possible there is generally just enough staff scheduled to cover. If you lose a person or two it hurts everybody. I wish it wasn't that way because if someone has the flu or something airborne or the slightest bit contagious I don't want them in my kitchen. I'd rather work harder and longer than get sick or worse have a customer get sick.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

There are several illnesses that are BAD this year- hitting workplaces and schools hard. Have a friend who said one of his kid's class had all but 5 kids out ill one day last week. My teens have each been down a week, my 2 young kids were sick through the weekend, I made my husband stay home today, he is so sick. I'm doing ok- at work and feel fine, taking "Airbourne", but so afraid my turn may be coming..... (like I have TIME to be sick..???!!) LOL


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's an idea -- If you can't make the gig/shift for some reason, either call early enough for the boss to find a replacement or provide one yourself... like call a co-worker who's off that day and arrange a trade...

I'd rather get a call from someone sick (if they're trustworthy) than see them in person. I don't need to get sick any more than my customers do. And I CAN'T stay home if I'm sick -- I have to just plain close the doors as I have a b&b... or cancel a gig if I have one... fortunately that hasn't happened yet. 

When I worked for other people, I did tend to get suspicious if a co-worker called in the day before their weekend or the day after it...and if it happened with some regularity.


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

depends on the symptoms... for one thing if you are vomiting its illegal to work in food prep anyway due to the risk of contamination of food as its likely to be passed on through food.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

if you work in a serious place with good staff, you get to know them. after all this is also part of the position as Supervisor / Head- / Executive Chef /manager.
Indeed very few cases of flu develop in 5 minutes before the shift starts.
it starts with sniffles, caughs and runny nose.. and than it is YOUR responsibility to send the person home or make sure to get help (doctor, clinic, etc)
you also quickly find out who is than realy sick or just wants an extra day off... and you will take consequences.
here in russia we have the right (and it is the law) that you ask for a 'doctor's certificate' that the sick person has seen a doctor.i know it can be 'bought' but for a not sick person to go to the clinic, wait in line, pay a bribe, is not realy worth the time anymore... if it is for one or two days only.
BUT and this is for me the best regulator, you just annoy you fellow employees and collegues. because most of the time THEY will have to cover, have to work overtime and THEY know very well if you are sick or just loaving..and you won't to that to often.


----------



## olorin (Apr 16, 2017)

You kidding me, you like your job you show up, it's fine and dandy they say your sick please don't show up. The truth you call out I'll replace you with someone better! Unspoken but true, unless your dead show up


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

olorin said:


> You kidding me, you like your job you show up, it's fine and dandy they say your sick please don't show up. The truth you call out I'll replace you with someone better! Unspoken but true, unless your dead show up


First off, this thread is 10 years old.

Second, there aren't enough eye rolls for me to adequately express my disdain for that attitude. This isn't the 70's anymore. I agree that if you have a bit of a sniffle, or allergies, or a hangover, or just woke up on the wrong side of the bed, then calling out is not OK. But vomit, diarrhea, fever, etc. is absolutely not OK to be at work.

"Replace you with someone better." Lol, come on. Someone works everyday for a year and half, gets legit sick and calls out, and you'd replace them? Bad management. Poor way to take care of your employees. Shame on you.

If you, your kitchen or your business can't handle the occasional call out and don't have coverage/back up plans for that kind of stuff, then that is poor management. Period. Don't give that outdated, macho-bs stuff from the dark ages.


----------



## spice77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Someday said:


> First off, this thread is 10 years old.
> 
> Second, there aren't enough eye rolls for me to adequately express my disdain for that attitude. This isn't the 70's anymore. I agree that if you have a bit of a sniffle, or allergies, or a hangover, or just woke up on the wrong side of the bed, then calling out is not OK. But vomit, diarrhea, fever, etc. is absolutely not OK to be at work.
> 
> ...


this times 10


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

olorin said:


> You kidding me, you like your job you show up, it's fine and dandy they say your sick please don't show up. The truth you call out I'll replace you with someone better! Unspoken but true, unless your dead show up


With that attitude it would be you who would be replaced if you worked for me.


----------



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

Ahh! C'mon, guys. Go easy on the guy.  Nothing wrong with a few fecal coliforms in the food. Helps cleanse the colon...


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

the thing is..inform your chef as soon as possible..so they can call for someone else to step in.

in work..i ve noticed..even if u r running slightly late or gonna be sick...if u inform much in advance then its still acceptable..problem is when u inform last minute and people are left wondering where you are..then it looks very bad and causes lots of problems


----------

